

What makes a good logo - jfaucett
http://justcreative.com/2009/07/27/what-makes-a-good-logo/

======
MichaelCrawford
I'm going to write an article Real Soon Now about how to choose a name for
your company, a domain for your site, as well as a name for your product or
service.

Among my key points is that it should be easy for most people to correctly
spell the names after hearing them spoken over a telephone.

I used to operate a consulting business under a catchy name but it was quite
vexing that no one could ever figure out how to spell it - I always had to
spell it out explicitly to people when we would speak on the phone.

Another problem is that it may not be apparent how to correctly pronounce it,
given the way it is spelled.

Finally, hardly anyone understands trademark law. I'm no attorney but I do
know how to read. If you don't manage your trademark correctly, it could
impact your sales, you could get sued for infringing someone else's trademark,
you could cave to the threat of such a suit even if you really aren't
infringing, or you could even lose your trademark.

